# Essential Oils?



## Jox (Jun 10, 2012)

Just wondering if anyone burns essential oils and whether their rats are ok with it? I stopped burning oils in my house when I got my rats as i didn't want them to have to deal with two many disruptive smells. A quick google search tells me that some people burn oil to repel unwanted rats and mice. So wondering if anyone knows how much truth there is to that....


----------



## ratjes (Mar 26, 2011)

I haven't used incense or essential oils in their room since I got rats. But I do in the rest of the house, just keep the doors closed.


----------



## moonkissed (Dec 26, 2011)

I love to burn oil and also candles. Infact I make & sell candles so there is almost always the smell of oils or tarts or such in my home lol

Essential oils are safer but some are still heavy & can be unpleasent for pets sensitive little sniffers. I suggest never burning in the same room as the rats. And for a nearby rooms if the scent is very strong to keep windows open and/or doors closed.


----------



## Flashygrrl (Feb 8, 2012)

I def don't in the main living area, and only very very rarely and carefully in the bedroom. Between the birds and the rats, it's not all that worth it.


----------



## Jox (Jun 10, 2012)

great, thanks guys! pleased i checked


----------

